# Graduate Documentary Program



## Benjamin Welmond (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello all,
I am an art graduate from Pennsylvania, with an interest in both narrative and documentary filmmaking. Over the past year, both my work and my general interests have been leaning towards documentary, and I was wondering... what are some strong documentary graduate programs, and what should I look for? Are there any schools where I could continue making documentaries along with narrative work?
thanks


----------



## Point Break (Oct 23, 2014)

Even though I go to a rival school, $tanfurd (aka Stanford) has a decent documentary MFA. They only teach documentary. San Francisco State also has a documentary concentration and I've seen some good work from current graduate students and alumni.

Unfortunately, I don't know of any other programs outside of the Bay Area.


----------

